# Many masquerading as Refugees to gain illegal entry



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.wsj.com/articles/migrants-pose-as-syrians-to-open-door-to-asylum-in-europe-1442013612

It is not a surprise that people are taking advantage by claiming refugee status when they are not but according to one Syrian only 10% of the people mobbing Europe are really refugees at all. Of course, I'm not sure the source doesn't have his own angle.
Reminds me of that Israeli soldier story of how it is a requirement to be hard hearted. He was guarding a closed checkpoint when a boy came crying that he needed to get home desperately. The soldier let him through. And within a few minutes a dozen crying chikdren had been sent out by their oarents to see if they could get him to open the gates.
Like welfare or amnesty or tax breaks, anything offered will be snatched up without limit by those feeling themselves more entitled that the regulations allow. And usually complaining the loudest about it.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Couldn't read the article without subscribing. I've read several places around 70% of the "refugees" are men, and in the pictures I've seen appear to be young men. Without speculating on why it's so, it would appear the opposite of what one would expect from a region where families are much closer knit that in the West.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Disgusting, and the dumdums will just stand back and let it happen, just like they will do here.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

http://www.indiaeveryday.in/fullnew...pen-door-to-asylum-in-europe-1008-1035136.htm

I think this will do it: sorry , will keep trying,


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

I think O's plan is infiltrate most of the country with gee had muslums as many as he can .Little does he know we an't played cowboys and muslums yet :cowboy:


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

http://news.yahoo.com/refugees-greece-macedonia-border-migrants-posing-syrian-160144148.html
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...-notebook/migrants/hungary-treatment-refugees
http://www.economist.com/blogs/economist-explains/2015/09/economist-explains-4
http://www.express.co.uk/news/world/603797/Migrant-crisis-FAKE-Syrian-claim-asylum-Europe


Various stories about who is actually immigratiing and why. Seems that Germany and Sweden are the preferred destinations- Greece and Hungary are too poor although safe.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Ozarks Tom said:


> Couldn't read the article without subscribing. I've read several places around *70% of the "refugees" are men*, and in the pictures I've seen appear to be young men. Without speculating on why it's so, it would appear the opposite of what one would expect from a region where families are much closer knit that in the West.


They have to join ISIS or be tortured and killed.

Which would you choose?


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Sawmill Jim said:


> I think O's plan is infiltrate most of the country with gee had muslums as many as he can .Little does he know we an't played cowboys and muslums yet :cowboy:


The EU country's are reluctantly accepting _some_ of the refugees, but the the U.S. says "no way" to taking any.

Yes, that would make America look like a real leader, in the eyes of the world. 

FWIW we started playing "cowboys and Muslims" a long time ago. Don't even need to be a Muslim, just "look" like one (the whole turban thing).



> Fifty-two-year-old Sikh immigrant and truck driver Avtar Singh is shot in his 18-wheeler while waiting for his son to pick him up. As he is being shot, he hears someone say: âGo back to where you belong.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...crimes-against-sikhs-since-911_n_1751841.html


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

This is why the "dum dums" are letting in refugees and others. If this picture means nothing to you than mankind is doomed.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Isn't a Sikh a Muslim?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

AmericanStand said:


> Isn't a Sikh a Muslim?


Seriously? In case you are serious, no Sikhs are not muslims, they practice sikhism. http://www.sikhs.org/summary.htm


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> This is why the "dum dums" are letting in refugees and others. If this picture means nothing to you than mankind is doomed.


Using a dead baby to prove your point is kinda low.
It's been proven in Europe that there are ISIS members filtering in with the real refugees.
But go ahead and paint with your broad brush, use the bodies of babies to spread Obama's lies, whatever makes your buddies clap for you


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Disgusting, and the dumdums will just stand back and let it happen, just like they will do here.





Cornhusker said:


> Using a dead baby to prove your point is kinda low.
> It's been proven in Europe that there are ISIS members filtering in with the real refugees.
> But go ahead and paint with your broad brush, use the bodies of babies to spread Obama's lies, whatever makes your buddies clap for you


The brush doesn't get any broader the "dum dums" does it? 

Please point out where I spread "Obama's lies"? Rubbish. I can point multiple times when you've spread lies and half truths about Obama tho. Your hatred of the man is bordering on deranged. 

The picture of the dead boy has been in the news for weeks, and was the basis for Europe opening it's doors to Syrian refugees. Didn't Breitbart, weaselzipper, and Fox news report on it?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> The brush doesn't get any broader the "dum dums" does it?
> 
> Please point out where I spread "Obama's lies"? Rubbish. I can point multiple times when you've spread lies and half truths about Obama tho. Your hatred of the man is bordering on deranged.
> 
> The picture of the dead boy has been in the news for weeks, and was the basis for Europe opening it's doors to Syrian refugees. Didn't Breitbart, weaselzipper, and Fox news report on it?


So it's ok to use this picture to promote an agenda?
And yes, there are terrorists going in to those countries with the real refugees
It's rubbish like this that will eventually turn the world against the people who really need the help.
But it doesn't matter to people like you does it?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> So it's ok to use this picture to promote an agenda?
> And yes, there are terrorists going in to those countries with the real refugees
> It's rubbish like this that will eventually turn the world against the people who really need the help.
> But it doesn't matter to people like you does it?


I'm not promoting anything. I used the picture to point out why countries are allowing refugees to enter. If it bothers you, good. It was meant to. 

Europe should block all refugees because some terrorists might get in? If you agree with that there will be more dead children washing up on beaches. You OK with it?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm not promoting anything. I used the picture to point out why countries are allowing refugees to enter. If it bothers you, good. It was meant to.
> 
> Europe should block all refugees because some terrorists might get in? If you agree with that there will be more dead children washing up on beaches. You OK with it?


Maybe they should screen them?
Did you see the footage of the Europeans handing out food and water while the "refugees" threw it all away, stomped on it, spit on it, etc?
Those people are going to be trouble, and the citizens of the countries will pay for their governments allowing the invasion.
I have no problem helping real refugees, but I do have a problem with using them to infiltrate countries.
Apparently you don't?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Maybe they should screen them?
> Did you see the footage of the Europeans handing out food and water while the "refugees" threw it all away, stomped on it, spit on it, etc?
> Those people are going to be trouble, and the citizens of the countries will pay for their governments allowing the invasion.
> I have no problem helping real refugees, but I do have a problem with using them to infiltrate countries.
> Apparently you don't?


It's the compassionate people of Europe's issue, isn't it? Why are your panties in a twist over it? Not your call.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> It's the compassionate people of Europe's issue, isn't it? Why are your panties in a twist over it? Not your call.


It's not the "compassionate" PEOPLE of Europe making these decisions, it's their elite leaders who will never live next door to them, feel the pinch of taxes to pay their welfare, or have to compete for jobs with them.

With the elite's security, they'll also not be the ones blown up by the people they're so compassionate to.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Ozarks Tom said:


> It's not the "compassionate" PEOPLE of Europe making these decisions, it's their elite leaders who will never live next door to them, feel the pinch of taxes to pay their welfare, or have to compete for jobs with them.
> 
> With the elite's security, they'll also not be the ones blown up by the people they're so compassionate to.


I posted overblown rhetoric. I deleted it.

Still Europe's problem, yes?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

plowjockey said:


> They have to join ISIS or be tortured and killed.
> 
> Which would you choose?


and the wounderful "religion" does the same to those that try to leave the cult.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> I posted overblown rhetoric. I deleted it.
> 
> Still Europe's problem, yes?


No, it's on it's way here. We know that.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Irish Pixie said:


> This is why the "dum dums" are letting in refugees and others. If this picture means nothing to you than mankind is doomed.


That's heartbreaking especially when you read that did not have to happen.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Darren said:


> That's heartbreaking especially when you read that did not have to happen.


That's what I read also. Just haven't caught up on it...
I do have to say knowing what I read, I imm. thought it was kinda ironic when posted here, I thought , oh my, an over baked abortion....


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

7thswan said:


> No, it's on it's way here. We know that.


Of course you _know_ the refugees are going to be a problem in the future. Crystal ball or did it come to you in a dream?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> Of course you _know_ the refugees are going to be a problem in the future. Crystal ball or did it come to you in a dream?


There you go again , being all funny. I'm talking a muslim mess,just like the mess of the muslim in the wh mess.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

7thswan said:


> There you go again , being all funny. I'm talking a muslim mess,just like the mess of the muslim in the wh mess.


I'm serious. How do you *know* there is going to be a problem when the refugees aren't even here yet? Crystal ball or did it come to you in a dream?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.rt.com/news/315116-passengers-reveal-kurdi-smuggler/
http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...being-a-people-smuggler/article1-1389486.aspx
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...he-blames-canada-for-tragedy/article26313666/

Nothing is as simple in this situation as people want it to be. It seems likely the allegation is more likely to be true than the father's denial as there is apparently no reason for the woman to lie and plenty of reason for the father to lie. Also it also provides a plausible explanation for the difference in the stated cost between what the woman paid for the trip and the father paid.
It is clear, whether the father lied and whether the allegation that he was living as a barber in Turkey for last three years, the child is dead.
But no matter what, it should point out to westerner how valuable a legacy their ancestors left that people, not directly threatened by war, still risk their lives to come. And maybe they should honor their work and effort more rather than carping that it's not perfect.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm serious. How do you *know* there is going to be a problem when the refugees aren't even here yet? Crystal ball or did it come to you in a dream?


Well, at least I'm posting from reading what a mess they are elsewhere.
You still don't want to consider the scum that has come in in droves from elsewhere.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't see a problem.........as long as they put all 10,000 in "CENTRAL" New York.......:hysterical::hysterical:




Irish Pixie said:


> I'm serious. How do you *know* there is going to be a problem when the refugees aren't even here yet? Crystal ball or did it come to you in a dream?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Sourdough said:


> I don't see a problem.........as long as they put all 10,000 in "CENTRAL" New York.......:hysterical::hysterical:


At least they wouldn't be surrounded by ignorance, eh?  There are many refugee/immigrants in central New York. 

You don't have much to worry about in Alaska, do you? Why the twisted panties?

Also, do you *know* there is going to be a problem before the refugees even arrive too? Crystal ball or dream?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

7thswan said:


> Well, at least I'm posting from reading what a mess they are elsewhere.
> You still don't want to consider the scum that has come in in droves from elsewhere.


If you really think that every refugee is a bad person I seriously pity you.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

where I want to said:


> http://www.rt.com/news/315116-passengers-reveal-kurdi-smuggler/
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...being-a-people-smuggler/article1-1389486.aspx
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...he-blames-canada-for-tragedy/article26313666/
> 
> ...


and he blames Canada. This is exactly we do not need these people.Personal responsibility.
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...he-blames-canada-for-tragedy/article26313666/


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> If you really think that every refugee is a bad person I seriously pity you.


You don't pity anyone. You have pity confused with something else if you think we need to put up with even 1 bad person comeing into this Country.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

7thswan said:


> You don't pity anyone. You have pity confused with something else if you think we need to put up with even 1 bad person comeing into this Country.


Now you're trying to tell me what I think and feel? Incredible.

I definitely feel pity for you. It must be very hard to be you.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> At least they wouldn't be surrounded by ignorance, eh?  There are many refugee/immigrants in central New York.
> 
> You don't have much to worry about in Alaska, do you? Why the twisted panties?
> 
> Also, do you *know* there is going to be a problem before the refugees even arrive too? Crystal ball or dream?


Same way I know the sun will set tonight.... logic.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> Now you're trying to tell me what I think and feel? Incredible.
> 
> I definitely feel pity for you. It must be very hard to be you.


It's not too hard to be real unlike the left with their fake compassion and pity. I've been reading it here for years now, I'm convinced, I was a little on the ignorant side of the lefty ways. The left hates regular people that don't have a booboo they need fixed, so leftys can come running to "pity" them with their supreme intelligence. Poor me,so sad.:yawn:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

7thswan said:


> It's not too hard to be real unlike the left with their fake compassion and pity. I've been reading it here for years now, I'm convinced, I was a little on the ignorant side of the lefty ways. The left hates regular people that don't have a booboo they need fixed, so leftys can come running to "pity" them with their supreme intelligence. Poor me,so sad.:yawn:


The left hates regular people? I can say that all righties are ignorant buffoons. It's about as true as the left hating regular people. Generalizations suck.

And I still feel sorry for you.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

7thswan said:


> That's what I read also. Just haven't caught up on it...
> I do have to say knowing what I read, I imm. thought it was kinda ironic when posted here, I thought , oh my, an over baked abortion....


You didn't refer to a dead boy on the beach as an "over baked abortion" did you?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> You didn't refer to a dead boy on the beach as an "over baked abortion" did you?


exactly what I'd think a lefty would say about a baby. Yes. I do think that is how much "compassion" a lefty has. Yes, I have never seen so much argument from people as I have from the left about people that want to protect their homeland and loved ones. Yes, that is the hate I see and hear from the left when they insist I let potential terrorists or murders, mooches ect. into this Country when our own are suffering and we take what could be helping them and hand it over to others.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

7thswan said:


> exactly what I'd think a lefty would say about a baby. Yes. I do think that is how much "compassion" a lefty has. Yes, I have never seen so much argument from people as I have from the left about people that want to protect their homeland and loved ones. Yes, that is the hate I see and hear from the left when they insist I let potential terrorists or murders, mooches ect. into this Country when our own are suffering and we take what could be helping them and hand it over to others.


Are you capable of answering my question instead of spinning mindless rhetoric? Did you refer to that dead little boy as an "over baked abortion"?


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

History - hindsight - will tell you a lot about what will happen with a flood of refugees or foreigners.

Of course, I'll cop to seeing a plot or an agenda behind most everything that is going on today.

I believe the reason our government allows the illegals in and allow in such a large number of legal immigrants from poor countries and takes our money to make sure they are so comfortable they will want to stay is just part of the agenda.

It is the agenda to destroy nations and nationalism. We have taken in millions - and it isn't the 11 million the media keeps talking about. They have been saying 11 million since Pres. Bush first took office. I think we could all believe that number has increased somewhat since then!!!!

With that many coming in, with no demand or encouragement they become Americans, dilutes America - as in being American. When countries become so 'diverse', it's much easier to control them.

Right now, say our government wanted to put in place the North American Union, Daddy Bush said his son envisioned and it was put to a popular vote, I'm thinking we have enough legal and illegals to put it over. Our government wants the illegals to vote or not to be challenged - why? 

Also, I'm thinking these people are not going to be too concerned about any laws to take more of our freedom. What do they care, they don't have to obey the laws anyway. For the ones here illegally, they know they are breaking a lot of laws we have to obey - they know they have the blessings of the government


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Trixie, it goes further back than Bush. It is said that is why Kennedy was murdered,he did not want global gov. Now I'll be attacked for insunateing there was a plan to take him out. Ya. Somehow the same that do not think that could could happen do not think communisum /socialists/Nazis are still real eather.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

7thswan said:


> Trixie, it goes further back than Bush. It is said that is why Kennedy was murdered,he did not want global gov. Now I'll be attacked for insunateing there was a plan to take him out. Ya. Somehow the same that do not think that could could happen do not think communisum /socialists/Nazis are still real eather.


Oh, I agree it's been going on a long time.

Really, Pres. Carter was pretty friendly with the idea of illegals or lots of 'refugees'.

Pres. Reagan signed the amnesty that just told the world we were not serious about a little thing like a border. Yes, they said the agreement was the border would be protected, but he didn't get too gung ho on that.

I really don't remember Pres. Bush I in regard to illegals - I do know the country was filling up, even then.

During Pres. Clinton the floodgates were open.

Then Pres. Bush II, was openly in favor of them, amnesty was one of his first stated goals.

So, yes, it's been going on a long time.

We could talk about Pres. Kennedy - and probably agree on some things.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Here is an interesting rant from a German man. Bad Language, so I put the address in quotes so it won't display, you'll have to go there yourself


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1PEWCmEMJM


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

The nightly news, had a woman refugee, sporting a makeshift cross (out of wire) claiming to be Christian.

Maybe she was, but it just seemed interesting (to me), since they are desperate enough to say anything.

I don't mean this in a bad way, for Christians, just that people might just say whatever they think people want to hear, regarding contributing to one's survival, if it get to the point of Christian=go, Muslim=no-go.

The whole thing is just a nightmare. for everyone, worse for some, since it is real.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

plowjockey said:


> The nightly news, had a woman refugee, sporting a makeshift cross (out of wire) claiming to be Christian.
> 
> Maybe she was, but it just seemed interesting (to me), since they are desperate enough to say anything.
> 
> ...


That is horrible. It reminds me of when the protestant Irish would force the catholic to convert before they'd feed them during the Famine.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

plowjockey said:


> The nightly news, had a woman refugee, sporting a makeshift cross (out of wire) claiming to be Christian.
> 
> Maybe she was, but it just seemed interesting (to me), since they are desperate enough to say anything.
> 
> ...


If she was really a muslim, for her to do what you say would be very dangerious for her(as per islam). There is much info out there, our gov. prefers muslims over Christians for entry.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm serious. How do you *know* there is going to be a problem when the refugees aren't even here yet? Crystal ball or did it come to you in a dream?


You evidently haven't heard about all the problems we are having here in MN with the refugees brought in from Somalia. They've lost count as to how many have left to join ISIS.

*ISIS Poses Different Attraction to Minnesota Somalis Than Al ...*

www.usnews.com/.../*isis*-poses-different-attra... https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl# 

Cached


U.S. News & World Report

Loading...



Jun 4, 2015 - In Minnesota, _*ISIS*_ Offers a Different Allure. For the state's .... He says _*Somali*_ youth should not be _*leaving to join*_ the extremists. "There's no ...

*Marginalized Young American-Somalis Look East To Join ISIS*

www.npr.org &#8250; News &#8250; World &#8250; Middle East NPR

Loading...



Aug 30, 2015 - Marginalized Young American-_*Somalis*_ Look East To _*Join ISIS*_ ... are making a different kind of journey - _*leaving*_ the U.S. to fight alongside _*ISIS*_.



*6 Minnesotans Held in Plot to Join ISIS - The New York Times*

www.nytimes.com/.../6-*somali*-americans-arrested-in-*i*... The New York Times

Loading...



Apr 20, 2015 - Federal authorities said a circle of friends in Minneapolis's _*Somali*_ community had ... 6 Accused of Trying to _*Join ISIS*_ ... Others in the group were confronted by their parents and blocked from _*leaving*_, but decided to try again.



*Somali men from Minnesota are latest US residents accused ...*

www.businessinsider.com/*somali*-men-from-minnesota-a... https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl# 

Cached


Business Insider

Loading...



Apr 21, 2015 - ... men are the latest US residents to be accused of trying to _*join ISIS*_ .... those who _*joined*_ al-Shabab, _*leaving*_ Minnesota in December 2007, ...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

scooter said:


> You evidently haven't heard about all the problems we are having here in MN with the refugees brought in from Somalia. They've lost count as to how many have left to join ISIS.


You're talking about refugees from Somilia, but the refugees we're discussing are from Syria. All refugees are the same? Just interchangeable and with exactly the same outcome? 

I don't know what will happen when the Syrian refugees arrive here but neither does anyone else.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

The Somalia n's have given the U.S. a hint of what is to come.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

scooter said:


> The Somalia n's have given the U.S. a hint of what is to come.


Isn't it great that we all can have an opinion?


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't have my blinders on, I face reality.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

*Taking in Syria refugees heightens risk of terrorism: US lawmaker*

 11 minutes ago September 13, 2015

Washington (AFP) - US plans to take in some 10,000 Syrian refugees increases the danger of Islamist militants entering the country as well said a top US lawmaker, who expressed strong reservations about the program.Mike McCaul, chairman of the House Homeland Security Committee, warned that jihadists with the Islamic State group could embed with refugees fleeing the conflict in Syria, creating a jihadi pipeline.
*"From a national security standpoint, I take ISIS at its word when they said, in their own words, 'We'll use and exploit the refugee crisis to infiltrate the West.' That concerns me," *McCaul told ABC television's "This Week" program.
The White House said Thursday that it hopes to scale up the number of refugees the United States welcomes from war-torn Syria in the next fiscal year.
A number of US officials have said it is possible that members of the extremist Islamic State group could sneak into the country among those refugees.
more.......
http://news.yahoo.com/taking-syria-refugees-heightens-risk-terrorism-us-lawmaker-201616266.html

We are sitting ducks. Who do they hate more than the USA?
there were people who actually had applications being processed to imigrate to the US, out celebrating on 9-11 in Palestine. It was shown on TV. There were also Islamists celebrating in Dearborn Michigan.

We can't even take care our storm victims. Just look at the people from Sandy. Some people still don't have their homes again and just think about all the ghettos that we already have in the US for our own people.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

scooter said:


> I don't have my blinders on, I face reality.


Your opinion, yes? Like I said before, I don't know what is going to happen and neither does anyone else.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

We, as Americans, have enough to share with these people that have been forced to leave their country. Or at least some of us have the compassion to share our bounty.

ETA: Or is the little boy just a "over baked abortion" as one HT members has said?


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

If you just look back and if you have had any contact, experience, or visited an area where a lot of refugees, illegals, etc., live, you will understand why some realize what is going to happen

The government is loath to make them follow rules or laws. That harms others and creates less than desirable living conditions.

We were in WA for a visit when our son lived there. The road to where he lived crossed an area with the ocean on one side and mud flats on the other during low tide. Actually, it was an oyster farm, but we didn't know that. 

Every time we crossed, we would see oriental people with buckets picking up oysters and I thought, 'how neat' - not realizing those oysters belonged to someone else.

One day we bought some fish and chips and were going to sit on the beach and eat them, but the beach was so crowded, we decided to just sit on the other side (mud flat). After about 15 minutes, a young Southern boy, drinking a beer (not the first, I think) came up and told us we had to leave. He worked for the oyster company and said no one was allowed on the property. 

He was nice and we talked a while, so I asked about the Orientals and did they work for the oyster company.

He said, "No, that's just some of those illegal-type aliens, and there's nothing we can do about them.:"

He assured me the had contacted every law enforcement and they refused to do anything.

Now we couldn't even sit on the edge - but the illegals could steal all they could carry off - apparently.

This is just one example of the sort of things that happen.

Again, if you want to know how to turn this country into a third world country - that's a good start - or a war torn country.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

gapeach said:


> *Taking in Syria refugees heightens risk of terrorism: US lawmaker*
> 
> 11 minutes ago September 13, 2015
> 
> ...



LOL...that's the same Mike McCaul who anounced after the Boston Marathon bombing that, "âWeâve been quite fortunate that this type of attack has not happened before in the U.S.â 


Guess he doesn't remember or never heard of all the bombings on U.S. soil over the last 20 years, including the 1993 attack on the World Trade Center, the Unabomber in 1994, the Oklahoma City bombing in 1995, the pipe bombs at the Olympics in Atlanta in 1996, the bomb at an Alabama abortion clinic in 1998, the arson attack at a Syracuse temple in 2000, the 18 pipe bombs planted in mailboxes in five states in 2002, the 2008 bomb planted in front of a military recruiting center in Times Square, the bomb at a San Diego courthouse also in 2008, the fire bombs targeting researchers in 2008 at UC Santa Cruz, and in 2011, there was an attempted bombing of an MLK parade in Spokane.

What a half-wit.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

In my area Mexicans and Black people not get along at all. Blacks feel that Mexicans have taken their jobs, working crops, doing maintenence work on golf courses,etc Mexicans usually carry their money around rather than use banks and they are robbed a lot. The Mexicans work harder than any other race at least around here so much resentment.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

scooter said:


> I don't have my blinders on, I face reality.


You are right but some can't grasp reality. Most of the refugees are from Syria but lots of them are from other countries. Look at the pictures of the refuge flood and notice how high the percentage of young men is. She can't connect the threats from ISIS to invade Europe and these huge numbers of Muslim young men. There is a 100% chance that lots of radical Islamists are in these groups. To deny it is insanity. Heck, the news says radical Muslims in Germany are already trying to recruit these immigrants. That means radicals are already in Germany. Wonder how they got in? I'm sure they didn't admit to being radicals when Germany took them in. Short answer: they lied to gain entrance just like many of these immigrants are lying.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Mike McCaul, chairman of the House Homeland Security Committee would not have that job if he was a nit wit.:hysterical:


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

gapeach said:


> Mike McCaul, chairman of the House Homeland Security Committee would not have that job if he was a nit wit.:hysterical:


Do you know that if you say "gullible" slowly, it sounds like oranges?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

basketti said:


> Do you know that if you say "gullible" slowly, it sounds like oranges?




Nope, no taking the bait.:yawn:


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> We, as Americans, have enougbh to share with these people that have been forced to leave their country. Or at least some of us have the compassion to share our bounty.
> 
> ETA: Or is the little boy just a "over baked abortion" as one HT members has said?


You need to take those pictures off. He was in Turkey on a job and his family was with him. They had no refugee status and wanted to go to Europe to find a better job.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Old Vet said:


> You need to take those pictures off. He was in Turkey on a job and his family was with him. They had no refugee status and wanted to go to Europe to find a better job.


Why should she take them off? Because you said so? Are you part of the modsquad?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

It's really too bad that grown up people cannot discuss topics without being baited or fed propaganda to.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

gapeach said:


> In my area Mexicans and Black people not get along at all. Blacks feel that Mexicans have taken their jobs, working crops, doing maintenence work on golf courses,etc Mexicans usually carry their money around rather than use banks and they are robbed a lot. The Mexicans work harder than any other race at least around here so much resentment.


In the little town where we lived, the Mexicans (read that illegals) did take (were given) the jobs of the blacks. They also were given the jobs of the poor white, the teenagers and retirees who supplemented their pensions.

The illegals do work - most of them, but evidently so did the blacks and whites who once had the jobs. The area was prosperous, lawns were mowed, houses built, chickens plucked, and cows milked.

It was once 50/50 black and white. It is now about 39% Mexican, 30% white and 28% black.

I don't know if there is any resentment, as I seldom get to see any blacks that I knew - most are either in nursing homes, passed away or moved away.

It was once a pretty cohesive community - some problems for sure, but it worked together. There was a slogan, 'we take care of our own'. It celebrated and supported it's children and their achievements. There was once quite an 'artistic bent' to the community. In other words, there was an opportunity for children to hear classical music, see stage plays, have free art lessons from some pretty good artists in varied fields.

All that is gone now - 

We were thinking of keeping our place up there and retiring, but when we would talk to people we did know - they always said, "It's not the town it used to be - no one gets together - no one works together. It's sad."

They even had to stop having one of their festivals for a while (they may have it now) because the illegals disrupted it so badly and the police did nothing.

Personally, I knew and loved some of the illegals dearly. Some I knew from the time they came over as teenagers and are now grandfathers. They are not all bad - but they are all illegals. 

I could go on all day


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

basketti said:


> Why should she take them off? Because you said so? Are you part of the modsquad?


I'm not taking them down. I've found nothing credible that disputes the original story of Aylan Kurdi and how he died.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

gapeach said:


> It's really too bad that grown up people cannot discuss topics without being baited or fed propaganda to.


Well bless your heart. If you would just stop posting the propaganda from nonreliable and ultrabiased websites.....


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

It isn't my place to tell anyone what to do on this site, but I don't care to see that dead baby any more. 

Maybe we could post some pictures of the babies, specifically in Iraq, that have been born with birth defects because of the type ammunition we use other there.

I'll bet there are tons of pictures of babies and children who have been mutilated and killed by the war over there.

Maybe we could show pictures of children here in the US who have been harmed by the influx of immigrants, refugees and illegals. Some reduced to poverty, some crippled, some raped and killed.

Perhaps, instead, we could try to come up with some reason this is happening and try to stop it.

Perhaps, we could find a solution - other than destroying this nation and putting our children in any more danger.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Irish Pixie said:


> We, as Americans, have enough to share with these people that have been forced to leave their country. Or at least some of us have the compassion to share our bounty.
> 
> ETA: Or is the little boy just a "over baked abortion" as one HT members has said?



A tragic death for sure. But lying about this story is disgusting....

And more from The Daily Telegraph:


*THE father of the three-year-old boy whose lifeless body washed up on a Turkish beach, rocking the whole world to its core, has been accused of being a people smuggler who captained the fateful voyage.*

_A woman who lost two of her three children on the vessel made the stunning claims to Network Ten via her cousin, who lives in Sydney, on Friday night._

_It was claimed on Friday night that his -father Abdullah was a people smuggler who captained the dodgy boat for its entire voyage, capsizing in heavy seas and killing at least 12 people._

*Iraq-based Zainab Abbas, via her Sydney-based cousin Lara Tahseen, told Ten News she paid $10,000 for the voyage and Aylanâs father was in charge of the boat.*

*âHe was a smuggler, yes, he was the one driving the boat,ââ she said.*

*She claimed a separate people smuggler to whom they paid the money had told them the captain was taking his own children on the voyage.*

*âHe said âdonât worry, the captain of the boat, the driver, is going to bring his two kids and his wife,â she said.*

_The woman claimed the boat was travelling faster than its capabilities and had too many desperate asylum seekers on board._

_The family of five was told there would only be six on the boat but when they got on there were 14._

_âHe was going crazy, like speed,â she said._

_âHe was the one driving the boat right from the start. When they set off five minutes in he was looking left and right, worried, then he was speeding. Even his wife was screaming at him to slow down,â she said._

_Ms Tahseen said when the family arrived in Istanbul they phoned a number they were told was Mr Kurdiâs but another man answered._

_They paid this man the money and he told them when they arrived at the island they were heading for, on which they would move to another boat to go to Greece, to phone him._

_*He and Mr Kurdi would then split the money, Ms Tahseen claimed. *The trip was only supposed to take 15 minutes._​ Now obviously, what happened to Aylan (and to an untold number of other refugees fleeing the Mid-East) is a tragedy and whether or not his father was the man driving the boat and profiting from the refugee crisis or was in fact a victim fleeing war like everyone else doesnât change that (and in many ways, if the above account is true, Aylan's fate is actually _even more_ tragic), but what is does change is the narrative being fed to the public.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

gapeach said:


> Mike McCaul, chairman of the House Homeland Security Committee would not have that job if he was a nit wit.:hysterical:


wait, who hired him.....:hysterical: should I make one guess:hysterical:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

trulytricia said:


> A tragic death for sure. But lying about this story is disgusting....
> 
> And more from The Daily Telegraph:
> 
> ...


Long on claims, short on proof.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> This is why the "dum dums" are letting in refugees and others. If this picture means nothing to you than mankind is doomed.


have you considered that the family of this child was living in Turkey, in a safe place? and had been living there for quite some time? It is not a rich place.
And that the father had no qualms to put his family on an unsafe rubber boat which promptly capsized? 
What for? To get to a place like Germany, where benefits were better. I can understand that he would like more money, but he risked the life of his child and the child drowned, for the avarice of his father. By rights the man should be put in jail. Instead the picture of this poor baby is instrumentalized .


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

70% males? more like 90%. 
It reminds me of the titanic. all the able bodied males in the lifeboats, 
women and children left behind.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

7thswan said:


> wait, who hired him.....:hysterical: should I make one guess:hysterical:


 Sure, make a guess. Mine would be another brain dead Republican.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

while you are at it, watch this, refusing food and water, sulking, look at 1.58. demonstratively turning away from food offered. thankless job for the girls bringing food. I guess the males decide the children on the train don't need any of this food from those hungarians. 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3e6sIl5whsg[/ame]


to judge by the writing on the cars, this must be in Greece, how insulting to offer food with a red cross on the box.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BM68nGs8PEo[/ame]


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

close to a million , not counting those who came before the big wave, able bodied young men at prime reproductive warrior age. Encouraged by this religious leader to commit terrorist attacks in the land that has taken them in. Nice. 










http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world...nd-west-recording/ar-AAeeUzT?ocid=mailsignout


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Tabitha said:


> have you considered that the family of this child was living in Turkey, in a safe place? and had been living there for quite some time? It is not a rich place.
> And that the father had no qualms to put his family on an unsafe rubber boat which promptly capsized?
> What for? To get to a place like Germany, where benefits were better. I can understand that he would like more money, but he risked the life of his child and the child drowned, for the avarice of his father.


Do you have a credible link to substantiate what you just posted? I'd read it, if you can find one. 

Like I said before- long on claims, short on proof.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Tabitha said:


> while you are at it, watch this, refusing food and water, sulking, look at 1.58. demonstratively turning away from food offered. thankless job for the girls bringing food. I guess the males decide the children on the train don't need any of this food from those hungarians.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3e6sIl5whsg
> 
> 
> ...


With titles like "aggressive muslims" and "muslim infiltrators" I can tell that the _youtube_ videos are sure to be unbiased. 

Read some of the comments, they are a hoot. :hysterical:


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Tabitha said:


> close to a million , not counting those who came before the big wave, able bodied young men at prime reproductive warrior age. Encouraged by this religious leader to commit terrorist attacks in the land that has taken them in. Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tabitha, thank you for posting this!


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

plowjockey said:


> The nightly news, had a woman refugee, sporting a makeshift cross (out of wire) claiming to be Christian.
> 
> Maybe she was, but it just seemed interesting (to me), since they are desperate enough to say anything.
> 
> ...


That is not how it works. 
Christians are not treated any better. the contrary. One young christian family in the state of Bavaria left and went back to Iraq, I think it was. They felt more unsafe. They were in an "Asylum home", actually a hotel, and were afraid to leave their room because of the constant harassment of the muslims also staying there. Nothing was done about it.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

In February ISIS said they would begin psychological warfare by sending 500,000 muslim refugees. You can see the future of Europe, thousands of marchers chanting death to Germany, etc., internal attacks, sharia law, endless invasion by thousands of "refugees". Hungary has the right idea, time to seal the borders. 

If we had a Leader with any sense and was not part of the problem, we would do the same thing here.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> The left hates regular people? I can say that all righties are ignorant buffoons. It's about as true as the left hating regular people. Generalizations suck.
> 
> And I still feel sorry for you.


you consider her an ignorant buffoon, (compared to yourself) and look down your nose. That is not feeling sorry.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Tabitha said:


> you consider her an ignorant buffoon, (compared to yourself) and look down your nose. That is not feeling sorry.


It's really hard to believe that she says things like this to people and it is ok.
She is not the only one who does it either.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

gapeach said:


> Mike McCaul, chairman of the House Homeland Security Committee would not have that job if he was a nit wit.:hysterical:


I'm sure he is just as smart as some of our other leaders.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bs23CjIWMgA[/ame]

Our leaders deal with important problems that all of us Americans care about...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dP_IzmgW0s[/ame]


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

gapeach said:


> It's really hard to believe that she says things like this to people and it is ok.
> She is not the only one who does it either.


Where did she call either of you an ignorant buffoon?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tabitha said:


> you consider her an ignorant buffoon, (compared to yourself) and look down your nose. That is not feeling sorry.


Maybe you should read that again before jumping to conclusions about what you think she said. LOL.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

gapeach said:


> It's really hard to believe that she says things like this to people and it is ok.
> She is not the only one who does it either.


You are correct. It is wrong of Tabitha to misread Pixies post and say that to her.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

I can say that all righties are ignorant buffoons. end of quote.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tabitha said:


> I can say that all righties are ignorant buffoons. end of quote.


Yes you could, she did not.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

7thswan said:


> It's not too hard to be real unlike the left with their fake compassion and pity. I've been reading it here for years now, I'm convinced, I was a little on the ignorant side of the lefty ways. The left hates regular people that don't have a booboo they need fixed, so leftys can come running to "pity" them with their supreme intelligence. Poor me,so sad.:yawn:





Irish Pixie said:


> The left hates regular people? I can say that all righties are ignorant buffoons. It's about as true as the left hating regular people. Generalizations suck.
> 
> And I still feel sorry for you.





Irish Pixie said:


> You didn't refer to a dead boy on the beach as an "over baked abortion" did you?





Tabitha said:


> you consider her an ignorant buffoon, (compared to yourself) and look down your nose. That is not feeling sorry.


Where did I call anyone a buffoon? Please point it out. Thanks. 

You are correct in that I don't feel sorry for her tho. Not after the "over baked abortion" quip about a dead boy on a beach.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Tabitha said:


> I can say that all righties are ignorant buffoons. end of quote.


Like many of your brethren on the right you seem to have a problem with context. Read my _entire_ post. 

Tell you what, report my post if I truly called 7thswan a buffoon the moderators will delete it.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

BlackFeather, old Hank kinda got missed on getting the smarts. He is dumb as brick.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I love this meme...so often appropriate.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Do you have a credible link to substantiate what you just posted? I'd read it, if you can find one.
> 
> Like I said before- long on claims, short on proof.


The fact that he came from Turkey should tell you a couple of things. Turkey is considered a safe place. He was not in danger. There was no need for him to go anywhere. His family was safe. 

There is not the slightest doubt that he came from Turkey and had been there a while. 

http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/toter-junge-101.html

In the meantime the little boy has been buried in his hometown Kobane in Syria. A convoy took them there. 
In a speech the father said, the death of his son should inspire people to do more for the refugees.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Tabitha said:


> The fact that he came from Turkey should tell you a couple of things. Turkey is considered a safe place. He was not in danger. There was no need for him to go anywhere. His family was safe.
> 
> There is not the slightest doubt that he came from Turkey and had been there a while.
> 
> ...


I don't speak or read German, some Gaelic, no German.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

basketti said:


> Why should she take them off? Because you said so? Are you part of the modsquad?


Yep you hit it in the head. We were talking bout refuges but it has returned to immigrants. When you talk bout refuges you need to stay on topic instead of changing subjects.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Tabitha said:


> The fact that he came from Turkey should tell you a couple of things. Turkey is considered a safe place. He was not in danger. There was no need for him to go anywhere. His family was safe.
> 
> There is not the slightest doubt that he came from Turkey and had been there a while.
> 
> ...


Very sad. I hope that those pictures of that dead baby will be taken down now. Thank you for posting this. I know you are from Germany and all of this affects you so much.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Old Vet said:


> Yep you hit it in the head. We were talking bout refuges but it has returned to immigrants. When you talk bout refuges you need to stay on topic instead of changing subjects.


Tough. When you're a mod, you can make the rules.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

gapeach said:


> Very sad. I hope that those pictures of that dead baby will be taken down now. Thank you for posting this. I know you are from Germany and all of this affects you so much.


If you're thanking her you must be able to read it. Would you translate it for me?


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

basketti said:


> Tough. When you're a mod, you can make the rules.


And you can ban me if you ever become a mod.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

basketti said:


> I love this meme...so often appropriate.



I like this one


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Old Vet said:


> And you can ban me if you ever become a mod.


Don't want to be one, unlike you.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> If you're thanking her you must be able to read it. Would you translate it for me?


translate.google.com


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

gapeach said:


> translate.google.com



Thanks. 

Here's the article translated in English, or American if you're Sarah Palin. 

The drowned fleeing to Europe three years Aylan has been buried in his hometown Syrian Kobane. His father demanded at the funeral more assistance for refugees.

Quentin Sommerville @ sommervillebbc Returning home. Aylan Kurdi & family cross from Turkey to #Kobane in #Syria. Funeral today 11:07 clock 

"I hope that my story makes people, the refugees to help more" Aylans father Abdullah Kurdi told the Kurdish station Rudaw. His son Aylan and his brother and mother, who were drowned in the flight to Europe in the Mediterranean, he has just buried in the northern Syrian city Kobane.

Kurdi brought the bodies of his family in a car convoy to Kobane. Near the Turkish city Suruc he crossed the Syrian border. Turkish MPs accompanied him.

The lifeless body of Aylan had been washed up on a beach in Bodrum, Turkey. His family wanted to reach the Greek island of Kos by boat. The photo of the dead child triggered international consternation.

It was only about the funeral. I'd like to know how long they lived in Turkey (if they did) I've been trying to verify but having a problem finding a legitimate site.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Here's the article translated in English, or American if you're Sarah Palin.
> 
> ...



But, but...Tabitha linked that article and said it showed there was not the slightest doubt that they had been living in Turkey. :shrug:


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Memories fade fast...

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...-dozens-terrorists-into-country-refugees.html
US May Have Let 'Dozens' of Terrorists Into Country As Refugees - Current Events
Authorities said al Qaeda operatives living as refugees in Kentucky were caught on FBI spy-cams with weapons they thought were to be shipped to other Iraq insurgents. 
FBI 

Next Video FBI Reveals Surveillance of Terrorists in Kentucky


Auto Start: On | Off



Several dozen suspected terrorist bombmakers, including some believed to have targeted American troops, may have mistakenly been allowed to move to the United States as war refugees, according to FBI agents investigating the remnants of roadside bombs recovered from Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

AmericanStand said:


> Isn't a Sikh a Muslim?


No, the are a branch of Hindi, from India


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Yesterday another 15 children drowned along with their families when their flimsy dinghy collapsed.

I don't believe those children and their desperate families were masquerading as refugees.

http://m.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/article.cfm?c_id=2&objectid=11512660



> _Thirty-four refugees have drowned off the Greek island of Farmakonisi, believed to be the largest recorded death toll from any single accident in Greek waters since the migrant crisis began._
> 
> _Four babies, six boys and five girls died when the boat sank off Farmakonisi._


Also on the same day - A father in a rubber inner tube tries to swim to shore and hold his 2 month old baby above the water after their dinghy holding 68 people collapsed 300 feet from the shore of the Isle of ******. Another masquerader? I don't think so.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Fennick said:


> Yesterday another 15 children drowned along with their families when their flimsy dinghy collapsed.
> 
> I don't believe those children and their desperate families were masquerading as refugees.
> 
> ...


This breaks my heart. The second I saw Aylan Kurdi I thought of my first grandson who just turned 3. 

There are very few parents that would willingly risk his or her children unless there was a dire need. 

*Anyone that can look at these pictures and not be moved by these people's plight is a sociopath, in my opinion.*


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Well, here's the root of the problem. Those "compassionate" Europeans, who announced they'll allow these people to emigrate to their countries, have encouraged these (in most cases) desperate people to attempt these more than risky voyages.

Like most instances that start with emotions, not looking beyond "oh, we need to help these people", they've done much more harm than good.

If the Europeans had refused entry, returned any who came anyway, and used the millions of dollars they're spending now on relief supplies to the refugee camps countless lives could have been saved. But no, their emotions were more important than the guaranteed disastrous outcome.

Without the ability to look beyond their initial empathy, and need to feel good about themselves, this is what liberal planning looks like.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Ozarks Tom said:


> Well, here's the root of the problem. Those "compassionate" Europeans, who announced they'll allow these people to emigrate to their countries, have encouraged these (in most cases) desperate people to attempt these more than risky voyages.
> 
> Like most instances that start with emotions, not looking beyond "oh, we need to help these people", they've done much more harm than good.
> 
> ...


Empathy is what separates us from animals.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

The first in line for blame IMHO is the Gulf States, it's too bad that the nearby nations with a commonality with the refugees could not offer sanctuary.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Ozarks Tom said:


> Well, here's the root of the problem. Those "compassionate" Europeans, who announced they'll allow these people to emigrate to their countries, have encouraged these (in most cases) desperate people to attempt these more than risky voyages.
> 
> Like most instances that start with emotions, not looking beyond "oh, we need to help these people", they've done much more harm than good.
> 
> ...


Exactly Tom. It's no different that the "kids" that streamed across our border when Obama told them they could stay. They just encourage others to come.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

The big hearted people who want them to come so badly should offer to let a family or two stay with them until they find jobs.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

There are so many sociopathic animal/humans. It's sad, disgusting, and depressing all at the same time. They have all their needs met so to hell with everyone else. 

I'd rather be an "emotional liberal" than a totally unfeeling, uncaring excuse for a human being.

ETA: There is a brightness at the end tho. Most claim a higher power so they're be judged for what they did in this life. If not, there's always karma.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

I know what it is to live with terrible tragedy. I don't wish that on anyone.

That is why I am very sad for what is coming for Europe with these invaders.

And that anyone could come on a forum and joke about rapist is really beyond me.

Where Muslims take hold there ends up being terrible treatment of people, by the Muslim masters themselves. Don't you people know that?

I don't think any race or nationality is any better than any other. But I do believe there are better systems. I want the best ones to survive,


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> There are so many sociopathic animal/humans. It's sad, disgusting, and depressing all at the same time. They have all their needs met so to hell with everyone else.
> 
> I'd rather be an "emotional liberal" than a totally unfeeling, uncaring excuse for a human being.
> 
> ETA: There is a brightness at the end tho. Most claim a higher power so they're be judged for what they did in this life. If not, there's always karma.



Instead of being an emotional liberal, why not try being a rational human? Have you railed against Saudi Arabia for not accepting these refugees? How about other Muslim countries? Many are very wealthy from oil. Did you see all those air conditioned tents sitting empty in Saudi Arabia? Look it up. It looks like a city from the air. Why don't they take them since they are fellow Arabs?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

poppy said:


> Instead of being an emotional liberal, why not try being a rational human? Have you railed against Saudi Arabia for not accepting these refugees? How about other Muslim countries? Many are very wealthy from oil. Did you see all those air conditioned tents sitting empty in Saudi Arabia? Look it up. It looks like a city from the air. Why don't they take them since they are fellow Arabs?


It's a wonderful philosopy where, having abused people who objected to the admitting of dangerous immigrants as racists and bigots, it subsequently takes no responsibility to fellow citizens for the deaths and injuries that happen. Instead, it calls people who complain that it did not have to happen racists and bigots again.
A wonderful world they create where those who call for action to prevent deaths are then held to be responsible for any that occur, while the ones that contributed to the deaths preen in front of the world about their moral superiority. 
They praise Germany for admitting these refugees (at least until today) but would seriously object to the screening methods the Germans use to weed out fakers. The same as with employment checks for legal work status.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

poppy said:


> Instead of being an emotional liberal, why not try being a rational human? Have you railed against Saudi Arabia for not accepting these refugees? How about other Muslim countries? Many are very wealthy from oil. Did you see all those air conditioned tents sitting empty in Saudi Arabia? Look it up. It looks like a city from the air. Why don't they take them since they are fellow Arabs?


Saudi has indicated that have been accepting refugees and will continue but I did see the same meme on Facebook as well.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

wr said:


> Saudi has indicated that have been accepting refugees and will continue but I did see the same meme on Facebook as well.


Waiting for someone other than an unnamed official to confirm this. It sounds a bit like pr campaign.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

no really said:


> Waiting for someone other than an unnamed official to confirm this. It sounds a bit like pr campaign.


My point was that neither facebook memes or unnamed sources are overly credible. Just because a bunch of people hit 'like' or 'share' doesn't make it right or true anymore than an 'unnamed source'.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

http://time.com/4025187/arab-states-syrian-refugees/

Time story on refugees and arab states.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Again, this is a planned thing - it is agenda driven.

Before we decide we should open our doors once again to danger, we need to stop and give it some thought. 

I think some real tragedies are being and will be used to appeal to our compassion and with there will be some not really tragic, but will be lumped with the tragedies to plant in our minds it's a huge tragedy.

The death of one baby is unacceptable - but to use it to then suggest all those healthy young men pouring into other countries simply to take advantage of the good life and probably good welfare system, is the same - is just - obscene.

Most of those 'unattended children', we recently let across our borders were anything but children and they are already having problems in Texas with the influx of gang members among them.

My goodness, the news media tried to tell us about all those 'unattended children' on the border' and said 'some as young as 2 years old'

Now, we if we sit back just a second, know a 2 year old isn't going to make it across Mexico 'unattended'. But the picture is in your mind and you feel so very responsible.

It's called Perception Management - the Nazi's could have taken lessons from our media. Maybe the other way around, our media/government took lessons from the Nazis and pushed it a little more.

BUT - we see all those millions and millions and millions and are treated to the dead baby enough and when our government says we need to take in a million - we will just be every so grateful it's only a million.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Trixie said:


> Again, this is a planned thing - it is agenda driven.
> 
> Before we decide we should open our doors once again to danger, we need to stop and give it some thought.
> 
> ...



Trixie, we don't have any choice. The decision is already made for us.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Do you mean our government has made the choice or those who control our government has made the choice - I agree.

And the people's choice, or desires, never entered the picture. I'm just saying they want to keep us somewhat mollified - at least for now.

This way we can delude ourselves or at least make excuses for why we aren't doing something - not sure what they would be.

It worked so well with the illegals. 

For so many years, all the media, politicians, movies, sitcoms, serious TV, internet posters spent an awful lot of time telling us how harmless, necessary, hardworking, honest, wonderful people the illegals were. We were given 'facts' of how much they actually added to our country. There were even 'facts' put out about how much they paid in in taxes etc. The figure of 11 million here has been used since President Bush was first elected -

Any reports on illegals was always in the nature of "Little Maria' and how her life was so much better in America - or some such thing.

Any questioning, or common sense was met with screams of 'racist', 'bigot', 'hard hearted', 'no compassion',' 'cruel', etc. etc.- must as it is in this conversation. if they scream it loud enough, often enough, it tends to drown out the truth.

It kept the truth and a real discussion out of the public eye until our country was overtaken - now it's ------

"Yeah, you were right - so what are you going to do about it."


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

It is called Oppression of the Citizenry. That "we know what is good for you, so just take that".


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

http://www.breitbart.com/london/2015/09/14/denmark-slashes-benefits-diverts-migrant-flow-to-sweden/

The 'salaries' they speak of are welfare benefits.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> Using a dead baby to prove your point is kinda low.
> It's been proven in Europe that there are ISIS members filtering in with the real refugees.
> But go ahead and paint with your broad brush, use the bodies of babies to spread Obama's lies, whatever makes your buddies clap for you


Really? This from the pro-life crowd who loves slapping us in the face with dead baby bodies?????

That deserves some sort of an award......


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

7thswan said:


> exactly what I'd think a lefty would say about a baby. Yes. I do think that is how much "compassion" a lefty has. Yes, I have never seen so much argument from people as I have from the left about people that want to protect their homeland and loved ones. Yes, that is the hate I see and hear from the left when they insist I let potential terrorists or murders, mooches ect. into this Country when our own are suffering and we take what could be helping them and hand it over to others.


This may come as a shock to you but no Lefty has a mind twisted and ugly enough to come up with something like that. The Left is not the side lacking in compassion. I don't really find it surprising though that you said it because taking all of your comments about Muslims into consideration there is obviously a deep well of hate for them and I am sure you think the world is a better place with one less Muslim boy in it.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

scooter said:


> The Somalia n's have given the U.S. a hint of what is to come.



Marginalized is the word y'all seem to be missing all of those accounts. They came here to get a better life and instead found themselves ostracized. Conservatives are creating their own self fulfilling nightmares. Treat people like crap and then get upset when they get hopeless and can't take it anymore and start lashing out.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> Marginalized is the word y'all seem to be missing all of those accounts. They came here to get a better life and instead found themselves ostracized. Conservatives are creating their own self fulfilling nightmares. Treat people like crap and then get upset when they get hopeless and can't take it anymore and start lashing out.


Good grief. Who ostracized them? They move into neighborhoods so they can all be together. Who's fault is that? Show me the person who told them "You must live in this house." Why do immigrants from certain places come here, supposedly looking for a better life, and then set about turning their areas into places identical to the one they just fled?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

And they are so obsessed with staying around each other that their teenagers run wild and get into gangs and into JV crime where they graduate to prison and become radicalized into homegrown terrorists. Poor little things. 


*Rise of Somali Gangs Plagues Minneapolis - CBS...*


*2015* CBS


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Ozarks Tom said:


> Well, here's the root of the problem. Those "compassionate" Europeans, who announced they'll allow these people to emigrate to their countries, have encouraged these (in most cases) desperate people to attempt these more than risky voyages.
> 
> Like most instances that start with emotions, not looking beyond "oh, we need to help these people", they've done much more harm than good.
> 
> ...


Oh definitely keep them in the refugee camps because they are totally safe.....

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...-hell-in-the-midst-of-the-syrian-inferno.html



> The Yarmouk refugee camp is under attack from both ISIS and Assad. We interviewed some of the few survivors who are still there.
> BEIRUT, Lebanon â Bombs and shells from all sides continue to rain down on Yarmouk, the Palestinian refugee camp on the outskirts of Damascus, as residents say the so-called Islamic States is taking ever-greater control. The jihadist assault that started April 1 has left residents trapped amid the rubble without medical aid or food while street fighting and heavy shelling by ISIS has overwhelmed Palestinian and Free Syrian Army forces trying to protect the camp. And to make matters works, the Syrian regime has been dropping barrel bombs and intensifying its own artillery barrages, raising fears it will invade with ground forces.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

poppy said:


> Good grief. Who ostracized them? They move into neighborhoods so they can all be together. Who's fault is that? Show me the person who told them "You must live in this house." Why do immigrants from certain places come here, supposedly looking for a better life, and then set about turning their areas into places identical to the one they just fled?


So Poppy tell me how did your people get to America? And where did they live when they got here? I am going to guess they moved into an area where they had friends or family or people from their country too. And they kept their customs. Mine did. Funny thing that, the Irish were treated pretty much like y'all are treating the refugees of today. The more things change the more they stay the same eh?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

My Irish ancestors came in through Virginia where they were treated like the lowest of the low, like the worst kind of trash. They were hard workers, builders by trade, worked in VA til they could move on to Orange County, NC and then further south to Pickens County, SC where many of their buildings are still standing today though their generations.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

no really said:


> The first in line for blame IMHO is the Gulf States, it's too bad that the nearby nations with a commonality with the refugees could not offer sanctuary.


They are: 

http://www.globalpost.com/article/6...tains-lebanon-hosting-more-syrian-refugees-us



> *One village in Lebanon is hosting more Syrian refugees than the entire United States *
> 
> 
> KETERMAYA, Lebanon â There is a small village in the mountains of Lebanon that is hosting more Syrian refugees than all 50 US states combined.
> ...


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

gapeach said:


> The big hearted people who want them to come so badly should offer to let a family or two stay with them until they find jobs.



They are: https://www.facebook.com/openheartsus/timeline



> 3) This is a forum for those living in the United States to show their intent to welcome Syrians into our homes. Our hope in this effort is to demonstrate our solidarity with the Syrian people and to pass the message to the Government that we can and must accept far more than 8,000 Syrian refugees this year.
> The world is currently facing the most serious refugee crisis since World War II. Syrians make up the largest number of displaced people, with more than four million forced from their homes by the Syrian civil war.
> 3) Not everyone in this group is offering their home but many are nonetheless. People are offering various assistance like volunteering helping refugees assimilate, to donate clothes, money, furniture, children's toys etc.


It has 7,288 members so far.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Patchouli said:


> They are:
> 
> http://www.globalpost.com/article/6...tains-lebanon-hosting-more-syrian-refugees-us


Well, they should. They are their own kind of people.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Patchouli said:


> They are: https://www.facebook.com/openheartsus/timeline
> 
> It has 7,288 members so far.


Thanks for posting this link. I'll get something out this week. 

I was taught to share, I learned it in kindergarten. Funny thing is I willing share and not just with an organization that promises "eternal life" but only if you give and do what they want. Ironic, isn't it?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

gapeach said:


> It is called Oppression of the Citizenry. That "we know what is good for you, so just take that".


I am glad you can see that from a government angle. Now apply that same filter to the police. :thumb:


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

gapeach said:


> My Irish ancestors came in through Virginia where they were treated like the lowest of the low, like the worst kind of trash. They were hard workers, builders by trade, worked in VA til they could move on to Orange County, NC and then further south to Pickens County, SC where many of their buildings are still standing today though their generations.


You know of course all of our ancestors came from somewhere. There were others here when my husband's ancestors (American Indians) came.


The idea that because our ancestors came from somewhere else is kinda 'Talking Point #3' in the pro illegal or immigrant talking point page. 

It's pretty much like screaming 'racist'.

It is supposed to fill us with such guilt, we no longer voice our opposition.

It really has no significance. It's a statement about another place in time, another country, really. It was a totally different situation. It sounds sooo good, but truly doesn't have anything to do with the discussion or problem.

We don't live in the past - we can't change the past - we can only learn from it -


Few, if any places on this planet are still populated by the original inhabitants. We are here now in this place, and we have to deal with things as they are.

The alternative is to just dissolve all borders and allow people to come and go, take up residence (be supported of course) anywhere they want.

If that's the case, I want to go on record that I want my wee thatched cottage in Ireland - never mind that it belongs to someone else now whose ancestors came there, worked, built it and built a country. Since their ancestors came from somewhere else, they shouldn't be such bigots, and hard hearted to deny me my desire to live in that cottage.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

So go back to Ireland then. I would bet you wouldn't have that hard of a time getting in. 

America is a country of immigrants. All of us came here looking for a better life and a land of opportunity. I suppose this was just prescient propaganda written by the Illuminati and NWO over 100 years ago?

Not like the brazen giant of Greek fame,
With conquering limbs astride from land to land;
Here at our sea-washed, sunset gates shall stand
A mighty woman with a torch, whose flame
Is the imprisoned lightning, and her name
Mother of Exiles. From her beacon-hand
Glows world-wide welcome; her mild eyes command
The air-bridged harbor that twin cities frame.

"Keep, ancient lands, your storied pomp!" cries she
With silent lips. "Give me your tired, your poor,
Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me,
I lift my lamp beside the golden door!"


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I went to Ireland with my DH and another couple. It was a wonderful journey. We stayed in the homes of Irish families and they are the most welcoming and friendly people we ever met in our whole lives. We stayed 2 wks but my dh would have gladly stayed longer if we had not been traveling with the other couple. We wanted to go to N. Ireland and were so close. We always wanted to go back but my DH husband got into bad health. We wanted to go back and travel all over by train but alas.....We sure enjoyed the time we had there.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> So Poppy tell me how did your people get to America? And where did they live when they got here? I am going to guess they moved into an area where they had friends or family or people from their country too. And they kept their customs. Mine did. Funny thing that, the Irish were treated pretty much like y'all are treating the refugees of today. The more things change the more they stay the same eh?


The refugees of earlier times came here with a desire to succeed. They learned English and worked at menial jobs until they worked their way up. They did not come here demanding government freebies and consolidate themselves in certain areas. They assimilated into the population and made a life for themselves. Sure, they kept some customs and their ethnic foods, but they considered themselves Americans and did not want to change this country to be like their old one.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> So go back to Ireland then. I would bet you wouldn't have that hard of a time getting in.
> 
> America is a country of immigrants. All of us came here looking for a better life and a land of opportunity. I suppose this was just prescient propaganda written by the Illuminati and NWO over 100 years ago?
> 
> ...


The only because a friend of Lazarus' s privately added the plaque with some of the poem's lines to the Statue of Liberty does anyone know them now. Certainly was not the intent of the French in sending the Statue. Nor of the American public to adopt the idea until many years of the plaque was installed. No, it was to celebrate republicanism, an idea turned on its head by modern PCness.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

The whole world is a world of people who immigrated. So, because our ancestors came here from somewhere else, we have no claim to what we have worked and built. We should just hand it over?

One has nothing to do with the other.

But glad to hear about Ireland - I can show up with only the clothes on my back and they will feed me, clothe me, house me, medicate me???


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

poppy said:


> The refugees of earlier times came here with a desire to succeed. They learned English and worked at menial jobs until they worked their way up. They did not come here demanding government freebies and consolidate themselves in certain areas. They assimilated into the population and made a life for themselves. Sure, they kept some customs and their ethnic foods, but they considered themselves Americans and did not want to change this country to be like their old one.


5 points mean anything to you? Tammany Hall? Boston Irish? Chicago Irish? They came here speaking English to start with. They stayed Irish to the core and they affected the culture. Every wave of immigrants who came affected the culture.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Trixie said:


> The whole world is a world of people who immigrated. So, because our ancestors came here from somewhere else, we have no claim to what we have worked and built. We should just hand it over?
> 
> One has nothing to do with the other.
> 
> But glad to hear about Ireland - I can show up with only the clothes on my back and they will feed me, clothe me, house me, medicate me???


Yes they probably would because they are kindly people. I don't see where You get the idea you have to give up anything? I have no problem sharing the pie there is plenty here to go around. Even if I had to lose a bit I would be happy to give it to a refugee who has nothing but the clothes on their back.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> Yes they probably would because they are kindly people. I don't see where You get the idea you have to give up anything? I have no problem sharing the pie there is plenty here to go around. Even if I had to lose a bit I would be happy to give it to a refugee who has nothing but the clothes on their back.


Maybe that is one big difference- the Irish did not come here with hate in their hearts for America. And were quite willing to go anywhere and do anything to be a success in their new home. 
But the main difference is that when the waves if Irish immigrants came, it was in a time when its citizens were proud of their country's accomplishments. There simply was no one standing at the dock to inform them how they were being abused because the country was full of horrible anti-Irish bigots, even though it was, nor how they were owed what they wanted.
Nope they entered the fight for their share with a rather boisterous aggressiveness all on their own. They did not try to drag down the current citizenry but instead looked to join it. Including slave ownership, free enterprise, war, unionizing, etc.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

where I want to said:


> Maybe that is one big difference- the Irish did not come here with hate in their hearts for America. And were quite willing to go anywhere and do anything to be a success in their new home.
> But the main difference is that when the waves if Irish immigrants came, it was in a time when its citizens were proud of their country's accomplishments. There simply was no one standing at the dock to inform them how they were being abused because the country was full of horrible anti-Irish bigots, even though it was, nor how they were owed what they wanted.
> Nope they entered the fight for their share with a rather boisterous aggressiveness all on their own. They did not try to drag down the current citizenry but instead looked to join it. Including slave ownership, free enterprise, war, unionizing, etc.


And you know that is is different for this new wave of refugees? You have talked to each and everyone and know what is in their hearts?


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Patchouli said:


> Yes they probably would because they are kindly people. I don't see where You get the idea you have to give up anything? I have no problem sharing the pie there is plenty here to go around. Even if I had to lose a bit I would be happy to give it to a refugee who has nothing but the clothes on their back.


Does this mean that you would be willing to take in some of the poor depressed refugees and let them stay in your house? If this is the case have you notified the authorities and made such an offer? I'm sure they, the authorities, would appreciate your generosity as would the refugees. Be sure and let us know how that works out.

.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

painterswife said:


> And you know that is is different for this new wave of refugees? You have talked to each and everyone and know what is in their hearts?


What's in their hearts? Excellent point. That may not be for the faint of heart. The story at the link is about a refugee and an act he influenced. You're warned.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/wor...-death-watching-isis-videos-article-1.2360953


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

ninny said:


> Does this mean that you would be willing to take in some of the poor depressed refugees and let them stay in your house? If this is the case have you notified the authorities and made such an offer? I'm sure they, the authorities, would appreciate your generosity as would the refugees. Be sure and let us know how that works out.
> 
> .


Good idea.

Just make sure the 'recipient' agrees to house, feed, medicate, educate, be responsible for any lawlessness, etc, forever. I mean that sincerely. 

Something tells me there won't be many takers - it's always 'we, everyone, you', when speaking of doing something. 

I have heard these statements almost verbatim for all the years I have been posting on the internet. It's standard Talking Points dialogue, without a lot of substance, etc.

First you scream 'rascist' - didn't work for everyone?

'we are a nation of immigrants - you ancestors came here' - got more of them.

"you, we (country - meaning you) should do so and so "

"if they misbehave, it's because of their 'culture' - they aren't to blame'

"just look at that picture of that child - how could you not ---"

And on and on -


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.snopes.com/rumors/cnn.asp
On reported celebrations of 9/11 terrorists attacks-
"Once back at the house where we were staying, we started scanning the international channels. Soon came reports of Palestinians celebrating. The BBC reporter in Jerusalem said it was only a tiny minority. Astonished, we asked some moderate Arabs if that was the case. "Nonsense," said one, speaking for many. "Ninety percent of the Arab world believes that Americans got what they deserved."-


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

where I want to said:


> http://www.snopes.com/rumors/cnn.asp
> On the reported celebrations of the 9/11 terrorism-
> "Once back at the house where we were staying, we started scanning the international channels. Soon came reports of Palestinians celebrating. The BBC reporter in Jerusalem said it was only a tiny minority. Astonished, we asked some moderate Arabs if that was the case. "Nonsense," said one, speaking for many. "Ninety percent of the Arab world believes that Americans got what they deserved."-


In fact one person I worked with actually was heard saying the same thing. Management got together to tell everyone to shut up.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

where I want to said:


> http://www.snopes.com/rumors/cnn.asp
> On reported celebrations of 9/11 terrorists attacks-
> "Once back at the house where we were staying, we started scanning the international channels. Soon came reports of Palestinians celebrating. The BBC reporter in Jerusalem said it was only a tiny minority. Astonished, we asked some moderate Arabs if that was the case. "Nonsense," said one, speaking for many. "Ninety percent of the Arab world believes that Americans got what they deserved."-


I hope I can word this in a way it doesn't seem as if I agree the victims deserved what they got. It was a horrible thing and the victims - as in deaths continued for years and perhaps still continuing.

One man was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer - 7 years after being in the area and getting the dust on him. He consulted two doctors - the first thing both said after see the tests was 'Did you get any debris on you.?

So, this isn't a 'yes, we deserved it'.

It doesn't take stretching to understand why Arabs - some - would feel that way. We have been stirring up trouble in that area for a long time - long time before we invaded it.

As for the Palestinians - I understand - we are Israel's ace in the hole - we support them in every way. There is no way that could endear us to the Palestinians.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

ninny said:


> Does this mean that you would be willing to take in some of the poor depressed refugees and let them stay in your house? If this is the case have you notified the authorities and made such an offer? I'm sure they, the authorities, would appreciate your generosity as would the refugees. Be sure and let us know how that works out..


I can't physically house refugees but I did the next best thing and donated money to a relief organization. I'll donate again when they're in the US.

What are you doing? 

https://my.care.org/site/Donation2;...95519-VQ16-c&gclid=CIqV-IXa-ccCFUqRHwodJrMBEg


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Originally Posted by where I want to View Post
> http://www.snopes.com/rumors/cnn.asp
> On reported celebrations of 9/11 terrorists attacks-
> "Once back at the house where we were staying, we started scanning the international channels. Soon came reports of Palestinians celebrating. The BBC reporter in Jerusalem said it was only a tiny minority. Astonished, we asked some moderate Arabs if that was the case. *"Nonsense," said one, speaking for many.* "Ninety percent of the Arab world believes that Americans got what they deserved."-


People often ASSUME they are "speaking for many" even though what they are saying is simply false. You can't get 90% of any group to agree on anything


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> I can't physically house refugees but I did the next best thing and donated money to a relief organization. I'll donate again when they're in the US.
> 
> What are you doing?
> 
> https://my.care.org/site/Donation2;...95519-VQ16-c&gclid=CIqV-IXa-ccCFUqRHwodJrMBEg


Why not you must have more than one room. Donating money to a cause is worthies you may pay a little to the operating cost but only a little gets through to the Refugees. So save money and take them in look at the pictures of the boy and you cant refuse. Or you can be like other liberals and say it is you to you but not for me.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Old Vet said:


> Why not you must have more than one room. Donating money to a cause is worthies you may pay a little to the operating cost but only a little gets through to the Refugees. So save money and take them in look at the pictures of the boy and you cant refuse. Or you can be like other liberals and say it is you to you but not for me.


What did you do?


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> What did you do?


Nothing. I left it up to you and other liberals. I do not what them here.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Old Vet said:


> Why not you must have more than one room. Donating money to a cause is worthies you may pay a little to the operating cost but only a little gets through to the Refugees. So save money and take them in look at the pictures of the boy and you cant refuse. Or you can be like other liberals and say it is you to you but not for me.


I'm going to assume that "worthies" is supposed to be "worthless" and you'd be wrong. I donate to several different charities and I know enough to check them out. Care is one of the good ones, you've heard of Care packages, yes? http://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.summary&orgid=3568#.VfiexhFViko

When the refugees get here I'll donate to food banks and local to the areas agencies.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Old Vet said:


> Nothing. I left it up to you and other liberals. I do not what them here.


I knew that when I asked.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> I knew that when I asked.


What made you think I wanted them here. I did nothing because that I don't want them here. You can do anything but don't include me in on anything that has to do with that cause. Oh by the way I thought you were donating to the food bank anyway to feed the hungry children but I guess you forgot that so donate any amount you feel a need to but don't include me in anything you champion.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Old Vet said:


> What made you think I wanted them here. I did nothing because that I don't want them here. You can do anything but don't include me in on anything that has to do with that cause. Oh by the way I thought you were donating to the food bank anyway to feed the hungry children but I guess you forgot that so donate any amount you feel a need to but don't include me in anything you champion.


Crap, I already sent your email and credit card information into Care.org. 

I donate monthly to my local food bank year round, Catholic Charities from November to January, and the Rescue Mission from February to April.

Others if I feel they truly need it. The picture of the dead boy about broke my heart so I donated. My money. Right?

You'll have to update your information on me.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Crap, I already sent your email and credit card information into Care.org.
> 
> I donate monthly to my local food bank year round, Catholic Charities from November to January, and the Rescue Mission from February to April.
> 
> ...


Since I don't have a Email address and have only one credit card that I never have used I guess you may be fibbing about donating also. Oh by the way he wasn't a refuge he was an emigrant.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Irish Pixie said:


> Crap, I already sent your email and credit card information into Care.org.
> 
> I donate monthly to my local food bank year round, Catholic Charities from November to January, and the Rescue Mission from February to April.
> 
> ...


Since the boy's father is reportedly a smuggler, you may want to donate money for his bail or defense.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Old Vet said:


> Since I don't have a Email address and have only one credit card that I never have used I guess you may be fibbing about donating also. Oh by the way he wasn't a refuge he was an emigrant.


I was joking.  Believe it or not some people really do donate to charities. Unless you're calling me a liar and that's not nice. 

It's your opinion (and that of right wing blogs) that Aylan Kurdi was an immigrant. I believe he was a refugee. And what I think is most important to me.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Darren said:


> Since the boy's father is reportedly a smuggler, you may want to donate money for his bail or defense.


I don't think Care pays for bail or defense... I'm really glad you had the decency to state "reportedly". Good job!


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> I was joking.  Believe it or not some people really do donate to charities. Unless you're calling me a liar and that's not nice.
> 
> It's your opinion (and that of right wing blogs) that Aylan Kurdi was an immigrant. I believe he was a refugee. And what I think is most important to me.


I wasn't calling you a liar. I donate to many charities also but I check them out first like veterans causes and the like. Since I am a disabled veteran and don't have money for everything and have to limit all the money that I give away. I feel that you don't give enough to my charities and I have never tried to berate you in to giving more like you have.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Old Vet said:


> I wasn't calling you a liar. I donate to many charities also but I check them out first like veterans causes and the like. Since I am a disabled veteran and don't have money for everything and have to limit all the money that I give away. I feel that you don't give enough to my charities and I have never tried to berate you in to giving more like you have.


How did I berate you? I assure you it was not my intention. 

It was pretty baldly stated, "Put up or shut up" and I put up. Ninny said, "Does this mean that you would be willing to take in some of the poor depressed refugees and let them stay in your house? If this is the case have you notified the authorities and made such an offer? I'm sure they, the authorities, would appreciate your generosity as would the refugees. Be sure and let us know how that works out."

The food bank I donate to is fairly close to the Bath VA and that is one of the reasons I chose it.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

You forgot the thread about hungry children and about this post you wanted to ask what did you do then berated me in the next post just because I wasn't giving it all the money that they need to carry it off. I am sure that you give a lot of money to your causes but don't think that I would also. That is why there are so many charities around. You have one cause and I have another.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Old Vet said:


> You forgot the thread about hungry children and about this post you wanted to ask what did you do then berated me in the next post just because I wasn't giving it all the money that they need to carry it off. I am sure that you give a lot of money to your causes but don't think that I would also. That is why there are so many charities around. You have one cause and I have another.


I never berate people about not giving to my causes. I suggested months ago that people donate to the summer school's out and kids may be hungry program in their area but that is not berating. 

I'll _never_ forget that thread. It was ugly, and many of the comments on it were worse.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Just thinking, there are many aspects of taking in these refugees other than the monies involved.

But I'm off to Ireland - of course, I'm taking a bunch of my relatives and friends with me. I'm going to see how kindly they would take to a few thousand of us unemployed people turning up needing jobs, food, clothing, healthcare, housing, etc.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Hard to learn anything new, if this is your starting point for engaging in conversations.



Irish Pixie said:


> And what I think is most important to me.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Trixie said:


> Just thinking, there are many aspects of taking in these refugees other than the monies involved.
> 
> But I'm off to Ireland - of course, I'm taking a bunch of my relatives and friends with me. I'm going to see how kindly they would take to a few thousand of us unemployed people turning up needing jobs, food, clothing, healthcare, housing, etc.


I never realized you are a refugee. When was Texas invaded? Did you lose everything and have your children die in your attempt at escape? 

Also, did Ireland invite you? Friendly people and country but you should wait to be invited. Be polite, no one likes an ugly American.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> I never realized you are a refugee. When was Texas invaded? Did you lose everything and have your children die in your attempt at escape?
> 
> Also, did Ireland invite you? Friendly people and country but you should wait to be invited. Be polite, no one likes an ugly American.


I guess you don't read the news or listen to the news. They were invaded by all of those undocumented workers and children. So yes you can call her a refugee or at least an emigrant. She hasn't made the trip yet so you can't say that nobody will die in the trip when she makes the trip buy aircraft or boat. It doesn't mater if they invite you or not since you have no borders.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> I never realized you are a refugee. When was Texas invaded? Did you lose everything and have your children die in your attempt at escape?
> 
> Also, did Ireland invite you? Friendly people and country but you should wait to be invited. Be polite, no one likes an ugly American.


All these people are 'refugees' - not just 'people looking for a better life.

But actually, you assured me I could go to Ireland and they were kindly people and would care for me.

You invited me to Ireland.

But actually, I've always considered Texas occupied territory since the Civil War. Now with all the illegals living here, it really is occupied by foreigners.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Trixie said:


> All these people are 'refugees' - not just 'people looking for a better life.
> 
> But actually, you assured me I could go to Ireland and they were kindly people and would care for me.
> 
> ...


Did I say you could go to Ireland and they'd care for you? I don't remember doing so, in fact, I know I didn't say it. I believe any invitation has to be from the place in which you are going, yes? Or is it OK if I invite people to your house? 

Yer a hoot- still fighting the "war of northern aggression" huh? It's not so funny to compare yourself to a real refugee tho.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Did I say you could go to Ireland and they'd care for you? I don't remember doing so, in fact, I know I didn't say it. I believe any invitation has to be from the place in which you are going, yes? Or is it OK if I invite people to your house?
> 
> Yer a hoot- still fighting the "war of northern aggression" huh? It's not so funny to compare yourself to a real refugee tho.


You suggested if I went to Ireland with nothing but the clothes on my back they would take care of me and provide for me.

Oh, no, we are no longer fighting the War of Northern Aggression - read on. We are now a country occupied by foreign invaders - mostly from south of the border.

Even the the occupying army of the North has abandoned us us and joined the invaders.

There is a lot of absurdity being bandied about on this thread - mine isn't the only one.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Trixie said:


> *You suggested if I went to Ireland with nothing but the clothes on my back they would take care of me and provide for me.*
> 
> Oh, no, we are no longer fighting the War of Northern Aggression - read on. We are now a country occupied by foreign invaders - mostly from south of the border.
> 
> ...


I said nothing of the sort. Perhaps you should be sure who made the statement before you put words in my mouth? 

I agree. The absurdity is not limited just to you. You did compare yourself to someone that has lost everything, including their children tho.


----------

